
In future we will all work for Google: L.A. govmt - Google cloud? - FluidDjango
http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-me-public-records17-2009jul17,0,7532216.story
======
eggnet
Google will probably do a better job in every way, including security, than
the city of L.A. I'm sure leaks from city employees or people stealing
physical paper will far outweigh any IT related leak.

The funniest thing about this article is it is supposed to scare you that L.A.
is switching to google services, but the article mentions Washington D.C. is
already doing it.

~~~
SamAtt
As someone who worked for the city of Los Angeles I doubt the security part of
your claim is true. People assume the government system is so backwards that
it must be inferior in every way but that backwards-ness actually makes it
more secure because a lot of their documents aren't on a publicly available
intranet. Their system is so antiquated that most transmissions are done via
modems which, if you think about it, is more secure.

I'm not suggesting LA stay backwards for the sake of security. But once they
jump into the world of putting docs on servers that can be accessed by the
public there's going to be a lot of new risk involved. Google's security track
record isn't exactly great ([http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/05/google-
failings-say-lit...](http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/05/google-failings-say-
little-about-cloud-computing.html)) which makes me question the wisdom of
trusting them simply because they're the cheapest option.

Put it this way. Next time you're bidding on a contract against a guy who will
do anything to win how secure will you feel knowing all your private records
(medical, divorce, business) are housed on Google Docs?

